# Sie hatte fast aufgeschlossen, sprach in seinen Rücken



## Emmanuel27

Hola, ¿alguien me podría ayudar con esta frase?
»Ich wollte doch gar nicht mit ihm Schluss machen. Aber als er es – angeboten hat …« Er ging weiter und sie folgte ihm. »Ich kann das einfach nicht, Anna.«
»Weil ihr euch nicht versteht? Weil du ihn unattraktiv findest?« *Sie hatte fast aufgeschlossen, sprach in seinen Rücken.*
Danke im voraus


----------



## bwprius

El significado de _aufschließen_, en este concreto contexto, es el de 

reducir la distancia (respecto a lo que tiene ventaja) PONS

(También significa _abrir con llave una puerta_.)

Traducción aproximada: Casi le había alcanzado y le estuvo hablando "a su espalda" / "de espaldas".


----------



## ayuda?

*Re:* *1.)* *Sie hatte fast aufgeschlossen,  2.)sprach in seinen Rücken.

Juzgando por lo que tenemos, yo lo veo de la misma manera que bwprius:

1.)* le estaba siguiendo muy de cerca y *casi le había alcanzado* (en vez de abrir con llave)
*
2.)* y le hablaba cuando él estaba de espaldas [no se traduce al pie de la palabra]
O sea: *se dirigió a él desde detrás de él... *_(sprach in seinen Rücken)[von hinten]_


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> El significado de _aufschließen_, en este concreto contexto, es el de
> 
> reducir la distancia (respecto a lo que tiene ventaja) PONS
> 
> (También significa _abrir con llave una puerta_.)
> 
> Traducción aproximada: Casi le había alcanzado y le estuvo hablando "a su espalda" / "de espaldas".



<Quizás lo adecuado aquí sería '*lo* había alcanzado' y no 'le'.
alcanzarlo = ihn einholen (zu ihm aufschließen)
alcanzarle = ihm reichen, ihm aushändigen>


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> <Quizás lo adecuado aquí sería '*lo* había alcanzado' y no 'le'.
> alcanzarlo = ihn einholen (zu ihm aufschließen)
> alcanzarle = ihm reichen, ihm aushändigen>



Ich bei eigentlich kein "leísta" und setze mich eher für den Gebrauch von "lo" ein, wenn ein männliches Wort ein "complemento directo" ist. Warum ich aber "le" geschrieben habe,  weiß ich nicht.

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, ist die Bedeutung von "alcanzarle" und dessen Übersetzungen.


----------



## ayuda?

Hola amigos:

*Alemanita dice:* «Quizás lo adecuado aquí sería '*lo* había alcanzado' y no 'le'.»

Tampoco soy leísta. En tal caso, sería mejor eso de *lo*, creo.


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, ist die Bedeutung von "alcanzarle" und dessen Übersetzungen.


Das Wörterbuch der Königlichen Spanischen Akademie sagt:

alcanzar 
Del lat. vulg. _*incalciare_ 'pisar los talones', der. del lat. _calx, calcis_ 'talón1', con infl. del art. ár. _al-._

1. tr. Llegar a juntarse con alguien o algo que va delante.

2. tr. Llegar a tocar, golpear o herir a alguien o algo. El disparo lo alcanzó en el pecho. U. t. en sent. fig. La epidemia alcanzó a todo el país.

*3. tr. Coger algo alargando la mano para tomarlo y, a veces, para dárselo a alguien. Me pidió que le alcanzara la sal.
*
FG


----------

